# Home Video Projector Options??



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone know or use CRT, LCD, or DLP projectors for halloween use here? I wanted to know if any of these are affordable for the home haunter. To define affordable, I'm talking $500.00 or less. I wanted to use it for a Big Scream TV effect and perhaps for a Christmas effect as well.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

check out www.outrageous-media.com and look for their "ghost projector" kit, or rather, download their catalogue and look for the Ghost Projector Kit.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Richie- I was wondering the same thing. I want to project a real talking head inside of a a fire. Just not sure how much something like that will end up costing.

Check out this cool video 



 and also 



 this is good too


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Beelce,

Thanks for posting the links. Those are wonderful examples of what a high end projector can do in the right hands. I also love the head in a fire idea of yours. That would really be freaky. I'd say using a good quality silk flame light behind the lexan would sure do it for you. As for cost, I'm beginning to see it getting into some money. Those links you posted are so great, I doubt a low budget projector woud suffice. I just wish I could trust some of those sellers on Ebay that have used equipment. Most of the sellers have some nasty feedback from buyers. Some of the buyers really put down some good money for what they consider junk.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Richie - What type of projector do you think it will take to make your project work? I have on of those units that project ghost or pumpkins or snow flakes (comes with about 15 images to pick from) on to your house front. Cost me $80 at Hoby Loby. It is not high end by any means, but it does a good job of projecting static images and it can focus as far as 300'. I used it to project flying ghost across my yard and into the tops of 60' tall trees. I looked pretty good crossing thru the grave yard. The box says that you can make your own images, but I have not tried yet. I'm just not that thrilled with a static image when video looks so great.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

ok Beeice linked the bates haunt. Best use of a digitial projector ever...


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Beeice,

I know exactly the projector you're using, but as far as I know, it can't accept a digital or video signal from a DVD player, correct? At least to use it indoors, it would have to be able to focus on something less than 24" away.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey guys check the spelling of my name "B E E L C E". (Although "beeice" is kinda cool). Yes Richie that little projector has a long focal range...I'm not sure that it can focus at 24". Also it only excepts images on flat slides, no video imputs at all.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

shaunathan said:


> ok Beeice linked the bates haunt. Best use of a digitial projector ever...


Seriously! Is that whole thing done with just one projector?! That's amazing!


----------



## silermes (Jan 3, 2008)

does any one know how the bates created the flying action of the ghosts in their projector?


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is a link to his homepage...this might lead to some clues or you could ask him?
http://haunts.batesbunch.com/


----------

